# San ka sa Pinas?



## Seb_K

Guys,

"San ka sa Pinas"

What does that phrase translate to? Does it mean, "where in Pinas?"


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hey Seb.  Yes, it means "Where are you in the Philippines?"

Chris


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, okay. Thanks!

[:


----------



## pusong_pinoy

Seb_K said:


> "San ka sa Pinas"



the translation is correct, but the word is saan, not san, although that's probably how it often sounds when spoken.


----------



## pusong_pinoy

furthermore, the word "where" has two forms, _saan_ and _nasaan_. nasaan refers to the location of a noun, as in _nasaan ang bahay mo?_ (where is your house?) 

saan refers to the location a verb is performed, as in _saan kayo pupunta?_ (where are you going?)

the question "where are you in the philippines?" would be properly asked, _nasaan ka sa pinas?_ as it doesn't involve an action.


----------



## khiko

sometimes as well "San ka sa Pinas" means

in which part of the philippines did you came from?

mostly used when filipinos meet each other overseas


----------



## Wacky...

Nasaan ka sa Pinas?
-> The answer would have to be _your current location in the Philippines._

Saan ka sa Pinas?
-> In most cases, the question is a shortened "Saan ka nakatira sa Pilipinas?"


----------

